# Argon AM vs. Argon GLF?



## 19chris84 (17. Mai 2017)

Hey Leute 

Ich will mir ein Do it all Hardtail aufbauen. Da ich schon ein Ion16 besitze bleib ich bei Nicolai. 
Allerdings tu ich mir aktuell schwer mich zwischen dem AM und dem GLF zu entscheiden. 

Das bike soll für längere Touren sein und zwischendurch sowie im Winter als Singlespeed mit Gates gefahren werden. 

Die Geometron Geometrie bin ich kurz gefahren und komm au heim gut damit zurecht. Auf ner längeren Strecke konnte ich hier dies leider noch nicht auf tourentauglichkeit testen. 
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir da ja helfen? Längere Strecken sind für mich 50km+.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem GLF auf normalen Touren und Singletrails? 

Hoffe ihr könnt mir bei der Entscheidung etwas helfen. 

Mfg Chris


----------



## brigdompteur (17. Mai 2017)

Ich habe das GLF jetzt cirka 4 Monate und fahre damit alles was ich vorher mit meinem 29er gefahren bin auch Touren über 50 km,damit geht devinitiv alles auch flott wenn man möchte.Bergauf klettert das Bike echt gut und Bergab verleitet es einen dazu es richtig laufen zu lassen.
Mir macht die Kiste spass und die Geo kommt mir Fahrtechnisch entgegen.Mit einem vergleich zum AM kann ich leider nicht dienen.
Im Zweifel kommst du an einer ausgiebigen Probefahrt nicht rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patrick_ (19. Mai 2017)

Vorweg: ich bin nie ein Geometron Bike gefahren aber ich glaube, dass der extrem steile Sitzwinkel jedes dieser Bikes tourenuntauglicht macht.
Zum klettern sicher gut aber nicht um zig Kilometer zu pedalieren. Warum? Wenn man sitzt und von der Kniescheibe ein Lot hängen lässt, muss dieses mit deinem Fußballen und der Pedalachse zusammenliegen. Das ist mit solch steilen Winkeln nur möglich, wenn man kürzere Kurbelarme nutzt. Ob man das aber will? Eine "gesunde" Sitzposition ist fürs Knie mit normaler Länge aber nicht möglich, siehe hier:

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/argon-am.595695/page-70#post-14039497





Sattel volles Kanonenrohr nach hinten geschoben. Sieht dumm aus und macht den gewollten Effekt des steilen Sitzrohrs wieder zu Nichte.

Daher meine Meinung auch ohne je ein Bike mit dieser Geometrie gefahren zu haben: lange Probefahrt machen denn du ärgerst dich schwarz, wenn du am Ende stets Schmerzen im Knie hast und das ist auch ein Punkt, den dir keiner beantworten kann. Manch einer kommt mit allem klar und andere haben bei langen Touren Schmerzen, wenn Q-Faktor, Lenker Backsweep, Satel, .... nicht stimmen.


----------



## brigdompteur (19. Mai 2017)

Also meine Sattelposition ist nach Lot eingestellt,Kurbelarmlänge 175mm und die Sitzposition für mich bequem,auch bei längeren Touren keine Probleme.Ich hatte die Gelegenheit es auch mal länger Probe zufahren und habe mich gleich drauf wohl gefühlt und war angefixt.
Hier einfach mal ein Bild zum veranschaulichen wie ich drauf sitze.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





am ende bleibt nur,versuch macht klug.


----------



## justanicename (19. Mai 2017)

patrick_ schrieb:


> Das ist mit solch steilen Winkeln nur möglich, wenn man kürzere Kurbelarme nutzt.


Wieso kürzere?
Das Knie steht doch eher etwas weiter vorne, also müssten die Kurbeln eher länger sein (was man im Gelände eher nicht will).


----------



## patrick_ (20. Mai 2017)

justanicename schrieb:


> Wieso kürzere?
> Das Knie steht doch eher etwas weiter vorne, also müssten die Kurbeln eher länger sein (was man im Gelände eher nicht will).



ja, müssen längern sein - du hast recht


----------



## patrick_ (20. Mai 2017)

brigdompteur schrieb:


> Also meine Sattelposition ist nach Lot eingestellt,Kurbelarmlänge 175mm und die Sitzposition für mich bequem,auch bei längeren Touren keine Probleme.Ich hatte die Gelegenheit es auch mal länger Probe zufahren und habe mich gleich drauf wohl gefühlt und war angefixt.
> Hier einfach mal ein Bild zum veranschaulichen wie ich drauf sitze.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe gerade mal in das Techsheet geschaut - das GLF hat ja nur 74°. Deutlich weniger als ich dachte. Bei meiner Sattelhöhe (710 mm Abstand TL zu Sattel) ergeben sich aber im vergleich zu 73° (Argon AM) schon 12 mm Unterschied. Ist auch nicht gerade wenig - oder?


----------



## mhubig (25. Mai 2017)

19chris84 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem GLF auf normalen Touren und Singletrails?



Jo ich habe das GLF seit ca. einem halben Jahr und habe mir das Bike primär für den Weg zur Arbeit angeschafft. Inzwischen habe ich so ca. 2000km / 38000 hm damit zurückgelegt. Das Bike ist eine Eierlegende Wollmilchsau! Weg zur Arbeit sind bei mir so 23km / 600hm, vorwiegend Waldautobahn mit ein paar Tails, und das ist mit diesem Bike sehr komfortabel machbar! Auch längere Strecken >50km lassen sich damit sehr gut fahren. Zwar ist das Bike kein Leichtgewicht, aber die sehr entspannte Sitzposition mach das trotzdem gut erträglich.

Im Moment habe ich noch die original Bereifung (WTB TrailBoss 3.0 vorne und WTB Trailblazer 2.8) drauf und die rollt ganz hervorragend (dafür wirklich scheiß Grip wenns mal nass wird ...).

ABER wo das Bike seine wirkliche Stärke zeigt, ist wenns schnell und rumpelig wird. Das is jetzt kein Scheiß, aber ich bin damit, zum Beispiel im Pfälzer Wald, schneller unterwegs wie auf meinem ION 16 ...  ... und das hätte ich jetzt so nicht erwartet! Klar irgend wo ist da schon 'ne Grenze wo man sich wieder ein Fully wünscht, aber da muss es schon extrem, also echt extrem, ruppig werden.

Bergauf klettert der Gerät auch ganz hervorragend und dank der Plus Reifen hat man auch meist sehr guten Grip und auch guten Komfort. Auch wenn das Bike recht lang ist, hatte ich bisher noch nie Probleme dadurch beim Stolperbiken oder beim Umsetzen auf engen Serpentinen. Im Gegenteil das Rad fühlt sich sehr gut ausbalanciert an.

Der einzige Nachteil (am Komplettbike) sind die Felgen. Diese WTB Kom i29 Dinger sind viel zur labbrig, ich hatte meine HR Felge nach drei Ausfahren komplett zerbeult (ca. 70kg fahrfertig). Jetzt fahre ich hinten ne stabile Spank Felge und hab ProCore drinnen ...


----------



## chevioso (3. Juni 2017)

Bin AM und GLF gefahren und tourentauglich sind beide.
Bin mit beiden gerne Touren >50km gefahren.
Allgemein aber man kanns nicht oft genug sagen:
Du musst nur unbedingt deine richtige Sitzposition finden. Ganz wichtig. Sonst machts kein Spass.
Beim AM kann das n langen Vorbau bedeuten, wenn Du größer bist.
So als Beispiel wobei das bei jedem anders ist:
Ich bin 1,80 unnd konnte an dem Gr. L AM keinen 20mm Vorbau fahren. Hatte dann 80mm.
Bei beiden kann es n Sitzrohrgusset oder ne laange Sattelstütze bedeuten, wenn Du größer bist.

Das AM ist agiler.. damit kannste auf flachem Gelände Haken schlagen, wie ein verspielter Welpe.
Das GLF ist weniger wendig mehr Richtung Schiene aber dadurch auch laufruhiger vom Gefühl her
und was mir persönlich am besten gefällt: prügelt Dich steile Passagen hoch, wo Du mit dem AM stecken bleibst.
Da kennst Du nix mehr. Alles hoch ohne nachzudenken. Voll gut.
Bergab fand ich das AM schon sehr sehr gut. Das GLf hat nur noch ein bisschen oben drauf gelegt.


----------



## Ams-130 (17. Februar 2020)

Servus zusammen, 
Der thread ist zwar schon bissl her, aber evtl kann mir ja kurz jemand Infos geben:
Überlege mir auch ein Hardtail zu gönnen.
Nun meine frage, ich fahre auch ein ION 16 mit dem ich top zufrieden bin.
Ist das Glf sehr“sperrig“ im vergleich zum ION?
Da ich schon mal gerne in manuel ziehe und so sachen..
Merci Vorab


----------



## S-H-A (6. März 2020)

Ams-130 schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> Der thread ist zwar schon bissl her, aber evtl kann mir ja kurz jemand Infos geben:
> Überlege mir auch ein Hardtail zu gönnen.
> Nun meine frage, ich fahre auch ein ION 16 mit dem ich top zufrieden bin.
> ...



Bin kein ION gefahren, aber sperrig ist das GLF mitnichten. Gut, 63° spürt man, mit seinen Vor-und Nachteilen. Mir macht der Hobel mega Spaß. Effizient in leichtem, und souverän in schwerem Gelände. 
Wie leicht oder schwer das Bike auf's Hinterrad geht, hängt halt auch von der Kettenstrebenlänge ab die du justierst. Fahr es mal Probe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ams-130 (6. März 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Bin kein ION gefahren, aber sperrig ist das GLF mitnichten. Gut, 63° spürt man, mit seinen Vor-und Nachteilen. Mir macht der Hobel mega Spaß. Effizient in leichtem, und souverän in schwerem Gelände.
> Wie leicht oder schwer das Bike auf's Hinterrad geht, hängt halt auch von der Kettenstrebenlänge ab die du justierst. Fahr es mal Probe.


Top danke


----------

